# Idee für einen Miniteich



## Eugen (9. Mai 2009)

Nachdem unser Grundstück keine weiteren Teiche mehr zuläßt, bin ich permanent auf der Suche nach etwas ungewöhnlichen "Minis".

Zinkbadewanne ,Miniteichanlage Mörtelkübel und -wannen ( sind ja nicht wirklich originell  ) hab ich,
ein __ Lotos wurde in einen hellblau emallierten Kochtopf eingepflanzt.

Nun ist in letzter Zeit Katjas Thread wieder "hochgeholt" worden.
Durch den Link von Clemens (clem) http://www.garten-traum.de/Pflanzkasten:::12:2.html kam ich auf die Idee, 3 solcher 6-eck Einsätze zu kombinieren.
Stabil werden sie zwar nicht sein,aber für die Verkleidung fällt mir sicher noch was ein.
Es ist zwar nicht ganz billig, andererseits 100.- sind auch so mal schnell ausgegeben. Was tut man nicht alles für sein Hobby.


----------



## phil73 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Idee für einen Miniteich*

Moin,
wie wäre es mit einer kleinen folie mit der man die best geeigneten formen leicht selber herstellen kann
LG Phil


----------



## Eugen (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Idee für einen Miniteich*



phil73 schrieb:


> Moin,
> wie wäre es mit einer kleinen folie mit der man die best geeigneten formen leicht selber herstellen kann
> LG Phil



Hi Phil,

ich will nicht die "best geeignetste form", sondern eine originelle.


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Idee für einen Miniteich*

Hi Eugen,

und - schon losgelegt? Und keine Fotos gemacht???

 Los, Foddos holen gehen...


----------



## Eugen (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Idee für einen Miniteich*

Nö, Eugen hat noch nicht losgelegt.
Er hat aber schon wieder ne neue Idee. :crazy

Momentan arbeite ich ja an der nachhaltigen Ausrottung meines Schachtelhalms.
Die freigemachte Zone ( ca. 5qm oder mehr ) wird als Sumpfzone total neu gestaltet.
Nix mehr Kiesel und Sand, sondern so richtiger Sumpf - sprich Mutterboden,Schlamm - mit Sand magerer gemacht.
Und in diese Zone könnte man doch eigentlich ..... ?

Genau, drei,vier Miniteiche im großen Teich.
Die Sechsecke werden also zu 2/3 eingegraben und mit jeweils max. 2 oder 3 Sorten bepflanzt.

Eine fertige Neugestaltung ist vor dem TT also nicht mehr zu erwarten. 

Dafür habe ich 100 Portionen gut bewurzelten Schachtelhalm mit div. __ Seggen,__ Iris,__ Froschlöffel,__ Blutweiderich und __ Igelkolben durchwachsen zu verschenken. 
(nur für Selbstabholer !! nicht für Zierteiche geeignet  )


----------



## Kolja (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Idee für einen Miniteich*

Hallo Eugen,

wie gefällt dir denn dieses Modell ?

 

Der Korb fasst ungefähr 10 l. Er hat den Winter ganz gut überstanden. Hält aber bestimmt länger wenn man ihn im Winter reinholt.

Es ist auf jeden Fall eine günstige Variante.


----------



## etaine (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Idee für einen Miniteich*

hallo,
über das bin ich gestolpert.
zu einem moderaten preis, wie ich finde:
http://www.zooplus.de/shop/aquaristik/teich/teichkomplettsets_und_brunnen/30226
aber ich glaub, deine ideen gehen viell. doch in eine andere richtung.
beste grüsse
doris


----------



## susiwhv (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Idee für einen Miniteich*



etaine schrieb:


> hallo,
> über das bin ich gestolpert.
> zu einem moderaten preis, wie ich finde:
> http://www.zooplus.de/shop/aquaristik/teich/teichkomplettsets_und_brunnen/30226
> ...



So sah auch mal die Sandkiste meiner Kinder aus.Wäre auch eine Idee die Kiste mit Folie auszulegen


----------



## Eugen (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Idee für einen Miniteich*



etaine schrieb:


> aber ich glaub, deine ideen gehen viell. doch in eine andere richtung.
> beste grüsse
> doris



Hi Doris, du glaubst richtig


----------



## Eugen (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Idee für einen Miniteich*

Sodela,

drei 6eck-Kübel sind gekauft.
Über die Anordnung bin ich mir noch nicht so recht klar.

Das wird sich wahrscheinlich "vort Ort" entscheiden.



 

oder so : 



oder doch auf unterschiedlichem Niveau


----------



## Christine (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Idee für einen Miniteich*

Hallo Eugen,

hast Du auch die Überlaufschnäbel gekauft? 
Wie wäre es auf drei Ebenen mit Überlauf und kleiner Pumpe? 
So ähnlich wie mein Plätscherbrunnen - nur schöner natürlich


----------



## Eugen (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Idee für einen Miniteich*

da hinten ist kein Strom.

aber da is was dran. 


PS. Ich hab die Sitzbadewanne auch


----------



## Christine (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Idee für einen Miniteich*



Eugen schrieb:


> PS. Ich hab die Sitzbadewanne auch



Klasse! :gratuliere


----------



## Toulouse (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Idee für einen Miniteich*

Ich finde, unterschiedliches Niveau könnte gut aussehen  zeig uns auf jeden Fall Fotos, wenn du was entschieden hast, bzw. was gemacht hast


----------



## Eugen (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Idee für einen Miniteich*

Hola

ich habe den Werbeslogan eines bekannten Auktionshauses wörtlich genommen. 

1,2,3 und schon war ich dabei.

Nun habe ich also noch 3 neue Minis.  :crazy



 

Die Wanne kommt zusammen mit den 6eck Kübeln in/auf die neu zu gestaltende Sumpfzone des großen Teiches.
.



 
Als "Mini im Maxi" sozusagen  
oder auch : Eugen baut Etagenteiche


----------



## Digicat (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Idee für einen Miniteich*

Servus Eugen

Wahnsinn .... das ist keine Sucht mehr ..... 

Wird bestimmt wunderschön 

Halte uns bitte über den Baufortschritt am laufenden 

Manch einer könnte da nämlich auf Ideen kommen


----------



## kleinmolli70 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Idee für einen Miniteich*

ja da bin ich auch mal gespannt  viel spaß beim bepflanzen und beim wasser einlassen .


----------



## Eugen (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Idee für einen Miniteich*

Es ist MI nachmittag und es breitet sich Langeweile aus.
Also hängt man seinen Gedanken und Ideen nach. 
Folgendes ist daraus entstanden :

Wie gestalte ich einen Miniteich?

Man nehme eine Wanne ( ca. 100 x 60 x 30) und streiche die Innenseite ca. 20 cm mit Silolack od. Flüssigfolie.
Es sollte auch ein Acryllack auf Wasserbasis gehen.
Auf den Boden kommt zur Kälteisolierung eine ca 4cm dicke Styroporplatte.
Um Substrat zu sparen nehme man eine kleine, flache  Plastikwanne, die durchlöchert wird. (Es soll ja Wasser rein.)
Das Substrat ist ein Lehm/Sand/Erde-Mischung, die je nach  Bedürfnissen der Pflanzen variabel gemischt wird. :shock
Da der Raum ja begrenzt ist, wird von links nach rechts (oder umgekehrt)  im fließenden Übergang, die Wassertiefe gestaltet.
Mehr als Flachwasser und Sumpf ist allerdings kaum zu machen. 

In die Flachwasser-Zone kommen direkt ins ca. 10cm starke Substrat __ Pfeilkraut, __ Iris, __ Hechtkraut,__ Blumenbinse und Winterschachtelhalm (der allerdings in ein Töpfchen mit erhöhtem Lehmanteil)
Schachtelhalm und Iris nach hinten, links am Rand die Blumenbinse und vorne __ Hecht- und Pfeilkraut.

Auf die leicht ansteigende Ebene kann man __ Blutweiderich (Hintergrund), Gauklerblume,Sumpfvergißmeinnicht und Nadelsimse setzen.

Die Sumpfebene wird mit Iris und __ Gilbweiderich (hinten), __ Wollgras, __ Bachbunge,Sumpfblutauge und dem schönen Sumpflöffelchen gestaltet. Am rechten Wannenrand findet sich vll. Auch noch Platz für Wasser- od. Roßminze.

Ins freie Wasser kommen als UW-Pflanzen  __ Wasserstern und __ Hornblatt.
Als Schwimmpflanze __ Froschbiss und __ Wasserlinsen. Eine kleine Seerose findet sicher auch noch Platz.

Dekorieren kann man mit Wurzeln (alte Rebstöcke), Rindenstücken, __ Moos, schönen Steinen und – so man hat – mit Glasbrocken.

Das Vergissmeinnicht, die __ Minzen und die Bachbunge werden am besten am Rand gepflanzt, da können sie auch über den Wannenrand hängen.
Wer will und hat kann auch noch den sehr dekorativen __ Kleefarn oder den __ Sumpffarn ins flache Wasser setzen.
Letzterer ist besonders für halbschattige Minis geeignet.

So ähnlich soll einer meiner neuen Minis bepflanzt werden.  

PS. Zur Nachahmung empfohlen


----------



## Eugen (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Idee für einen Miniteich*

Am WE war ich zwischen Regenschauer und Urnengang natürlich auch am Teich.
Eine Tonne Sand/Lehm Gemisch wurden eingebracht.
Die 6eck-Kübel haben ihren Platz gefunden. 



 .....  

 

Heute abend gehts weiter. Noch wartet eine weitere Tonne Sand damit die Badewanne auch noch Platz findet.


----------



## Christine (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Idee für einen Miniteich*

Hi Eugen,

und was machst Du dann? Hast Du für nächstes Jahr das Nachbargrundstück schon dazugepachtet? 

Ja, ja - ganz schlimmer Fall von Teichvirusinfektion


----------



## Eugen (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Idee für einen Miniteich*

Schon mal was von den "hängenden Wassergärten in Lindelbeach" gehört ?


----------



## HaMaKi (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Idee für einen Miniteich*



Eugen schrieb:


> Schon mal was von den "hängenden Wassergärten in Lindelbeach" gehört ?



Uiii - Eugen arbeitet am nächsten Weltwunder


----------



## Eugen (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Idee für einen Miniteich*



mit Blutregenalgen


----------



## HaMaKi (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Idee für einen Miniteich*


----------



## Christine (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Idee für einen Miniteich*

Hallo Eugen,

wusstest Du, dass man in Zinkwannen nicht zwingend einen Miniteich installieren muss? 

Es geht auch so:
 
_(gesehen beim Tag des offenen Gartens in Lübeck)
_


----------



## etaine (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Idee für einen Miniteich*

Hallo Eugen,
werden eigentlich auch Busausflüge in Eugen´s Waterworld organisiert?
Für die Anregungen, die ich mir vorort holen könnte, würde ich mich auch zu Omi´s in einen Bus quetschen und unterwegs ne Heizdecke erstehen.
Fröhliche Regengrüsse
Doris


----------



## Eugen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Idee für einen Miniteich*

@ Else

aber dann fehlt doch das Wasser !!  

@ Doris


so weit sind wir nun doch noch nicht.  :
aber private Führungen finden schon ab und an statt.
du darfst gern mal vorbeikommen. 
(falls sich ein Niederbayer ins badische Franken traut. )


----------



## etaine (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Idee für einen Miniteich*

Man muss Gott für alles danken, auch für einen...... :troet.
Sobald meine elektronische Fussfessel entfernt ist, komm ich mit dem butterbrotbomber.
Ich bin überigens Deiner Empfehlung (aus einem anderen Beitrag) gefolgt und habe die Pflanzen frei in die Zinkwanne gepflanzt. Sieht wirklich besser aus. V.a. weil die Sitzgruppe dirket daneben ist. 
Ich hab versucht, versch. Pflanzniveaus zu modellieren (zwei). Hatte aber keine grossen Steine plaziert. Durch die starken Regenfälle hat es sich alles eingeebnet. Aber die Pflanzen schauen gesund aus und warten nur noch auf Sonne. Du hast ja geschrieben, dass du deinen Mini im Wintermit Ploppfolie umwickelst.
Meinst du, dass das bei so ner kleinen Waschschüssel auch sinnvoll ist? Und muss da Wasser abgeschöpft werden vorher? Soviel ist da nicht über dem Sand und dem Kies. Und ob die Wanne das aushält mit dem Frost. Wir sind ja nicht gerade mit mildem Wetter gesegnet. 
Ich seh schon, im späten Herbst muss ich wieder einen Haufen blöder Fragen stellen.
Regengrüsse aus Passau
Doris


----------



## katja (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Idee für einen Miniteich*

hallo euschäään 

ich hatte da vorhin so ne idee.....wie wärs denn mit sowas? http://www.luckyhans.com/img/swap/9a/11/58/detail_9a1158154dfa42caddbd0694a4e9bdc8.jpg


lala1

ich bekomm jetzt bestimmt  aber ich mein das ernst! stell ich mir witzig vor im garten und was ausgefallenes wärs allemal


----------



## elkop (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Idee für einen Miniteich*

 find i echt fett!!!2


----------



## Eugen (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Idee für einen Miniteich*

Hallo

das schwülheiße WE habe ich genutzt und die Aktion "Mini in Maxi" weitergeführt.
Nebenbei steht die Umgestaltung meiner Schachtelhalmzone kurz vor ihrer Vollendung.  



 ... 

 


 ... 

 

Das letzte Bild ist leider etwas blaustichig, es wurde heute morgen nach dem langersehnten Regens gemacht.

Die Nuphar advena bildet schon fleißig Stehblätter, die N. japonica zickt noch etwas, zeigt aber auch gute Ansätze.

Jetzt muß halt alles noch wachsen, wobei ich da sehr zuversichtlich bin


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Idee für einen Miniteich*

Hallo Eugen,

das sieht ja ausgesprochen interessant aus - bin gespannt, wie es aussieht, wenn die richtig loslegen...


----------



## Eugen (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Idee für einen Miniteich*

Ein kurzes Update:



 

langsam tut sich was 
hinten Nelumbo lutea, rechts Nuphar advena und vorne Nuphar japon. im "Stehblatt" - Versuch

und das gefällt mir auch :  



 

Mini-__ Lotos N.lutea im Teich mit N."__ Arc en Ciel"


----------



## Christine (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Idee für einen Miniteich*

Hallo Eugen,

das Pflänzchen im Teich sieht ja fast besser aus, als die in den Bütten...


----------



## Eugen (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Idee für einen Miniteich*

Hi Christine

[OT]was hast du bei DEN Eltern denn erwartet ?[/OT]


----------



## Eugen (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Idee für einen Miniteich*

Ende August

Die zwei Nuphars haben sich recht unterschiedlich entwickelt.
Aber auch ohne Blüte geben sie inzwischen ein schönes Bild ab.



  

  

 


langsam überlege ich,wie ich die Nuphars überwintern soll.


----------



## Biotopfan (17. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Idee für einen Miniteich*

Hallo, echt g...
Hab grad Zinkwanne in die Suche eingegeben, weil ich auch gerade eine plane...
Was mich etwa verwirrt, ist, das die Dinger früher Plastikwannen ersetzt haben und trotzdem meine ganzen Zinkgefäße immer das Rosten anfangen...
Wie krieg ich die den am besten und billigsten Wasserfest???

Meine emersen Echinodorus und __ Aquarienpflanzen sollen in der Zinkwanne in die Sommerfrische...
mein Letztjähriges Projekt:





Echinodorus Aquatica
und




E. dordifiorus, E. frans stoffels, E. python, E. kleiner Bär, E.deep purple, E. ozelot green
Die Sprengen mittlerweile denn Rahmen bzw. die weiße Schale änd niiiid mor späis....
VG Biotopfan  
von der bayrisch-hessischen Grenze


----------



## Eugen (18. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Idee für einen Miniteich*

Hi "Biotopfan" 

Manche Zinkwannen rosten, da sie nicht aus reinem Zinkblech gefertigt wurden.
Es wurde schlicht Eisen beigemischt.

Ich hab da auch so eine. 
Hab sie mit Salzsäure vorsichtig entrostet und anschließend mit Silolack eingepinselt.
Von letzterem habe ich noch jede Menge über, naja und Salzsäure hab ich ja auch. 

_"Wie krieg ich die den am besten und billigsten Wasserfest???"_

Ganz einfach : Mit etwas Benzin fürs Auto und 3 Stunden Zeit. 
Lindelbeach is ja keine Weltreise für Dich


----------



## Eugen (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Idee für einen Miniteich*

Was in einem Jahr alles geht 




 


und genau ein Jahr später :


----------

